# Which should I keep, CCR-2400 or 210-R



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Last year I picked up a Toro CCR-2400 but haven't used it. After getting it running last year, I discovered it wouldn't start during the snow storm this year, carb problem, which has been solved.

Today I got a relatively newer 210-R. I haven't started it yet. 2 cycle, Briggs? 

I'm not terribly familiar with Toro. The 210-R is newer, maybe a 2009 model or newer. I think that is when they were introduced? It's bulkier than the CCR-2400, heavier. The CCR-2400 of course is older with a Suzuki engine, much lighter and more maneuverable but again older.

I have 2 stage and plan to use the 2 cycle for the very occasional cleanup after the 2 stage, or use it for those 1"-2" snows.

I don't know the likelihood of either breaking down, or the availability of parts.

Which should I plan to keep?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I vote for the 210r, more power than the 2400


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I vote for the 210r, more power than the 2400


Should this have been a poll? Lol. Thanks. I definitely agree it's nice to have more power for the times you need greater distance or in heavy snow where the lighter would have bogged down or clogged. But do I want more weight to push around. What's appealing to me, it's newer and less chance of breaking down, but then I don't know if the Briggs R Tec engine is a better engine than the Suzuki, less problems? Parts availability?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

What is the problem, just keep both .... I have 3 machines, use them all ...


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

oneacer said:


> What is the problem, just keep both .... I have 3 machines, use them all ...


Problem is I have too many blowers. I have to decide which 2 stage blowers to keep then I have 4 working single stage, want to sell 3 (the Toro 2450, the Toro 210-R, a really nice MTD White with electric start, and a really well running Snapper). And 4 non working single stage blowers I need to work on (2 Toro 3650 that are well used, well used! a MTD with little use). I only want 1 single stage blowers.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I "think" the Suzuki motors are very well made, but replacing failed ignition components can be quite expensive according to owners who posted here. I would keep the 210.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I would say to find a hi HP 4 stroke single stage. I'm just too lazy to have a separate gas can with only mixed gas in it. Plus, then if for some reason, someone else had to use it, it would be easier for them.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Should this have been a poll? Lol. Thanks. I definitely agree it's nice to have more power for the times you need greater distance or in heavy snow where the lighter would have bogged down or clogged. But do I want more weight to push around. What's appealing to me, it's newer and less chance of breaking down, but then I don't know if the Briggs R Tec engine is a better engine than the Suzuki, less problems? Parts availability?


there is no Suzuki motor in the 2400, the only toro's that had Suzuki motors are the 2000 and 3000
you don't push either machine around you tilt them up so the paddled contact the pavement and that pulls the machine along


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

detdrbuzzard said:


> There is no Suzuki motor in the 2400, the only Toro's that had Suzuki motors are the 2000 and 3000


I don't work a lot on Toro 2 cycle single stage enough to order engine parts. 

If the 2400 doesn't have a Suzuki, what engine does the 2400 have? Briggs? Tecumseh? I know MTD for years used Tecumseh 2 cycle.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

detdrbuzzard said:


> There is no Suzuki motor in the 2400, the only Toro's that had Suzuki motors are the 2000 and 3000


I went to the Toro site and typed in my model and serial #. It came up as a 2000 series and 2400 was not mentioned. Under Product Details listed the engine as Suzuki 4.5hp.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

This Toro link under parts shows the motor as a Briggs & Stratton.

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=19868


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Stupid stupid me, I am so sorry, I owe an apology to everyone who responded my asking for guidance which snowblower to keep. Especially to detdrbuzzard and Grunt for telling me I was wrong regarding the engine manufacturer. When Grunt posted the link to the 2400 the model number was not the same as mine so I was compelled to go outside to look and take pictures of the Toro 2400, both the cover and the model serial sticker, to post on here, only to discover I did not pick up off the curb a Toro 2400 BUT a Toro 2000. No wonder when I inputted the Model in Toro's website it came up as a 2000!



JLawrence08648 said:


> If the 2400 doesn't have a Suzuki, what engine does the 2400 have? Briggs? Tecumseh? I know MTD for years used Tecumseh 2 cycle.





detdrbuzzard said:


> there is no Suzuki motor in the 2400, the only toro's that had Suzuki motors are the 2000 and 3000





Grunt said:


> This Toro link under parts shows the motor as a Briggs & Stratton.
> 
> https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=19868


Whoops!

By the way, I'm keeping the 210-R, though it's heavier, it's a newer machine.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

You created a thread that allowed some good conversation. That's always a good thing!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so it is a ccr 2000, glad you got that straightened out. I had several ccr2000's while I like the Suzuki motor thee 2000 and 3000 didn't seem to throw snow as far as the 2450 and 3650 I had at the time. I sold one ccr2000 and gave away the other two. with a little modding I put the 3000 motor on a 2450 frame


----------

